
How Soil Microbes and Intercellular Communication Affects Human Health - adsfqwop
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2017/04/09/soil-microbes-intracellular-communication-affects-health.aspx
======
Khelavaster
This makes me skeptical. Glyphosate stays put when sprayed. If it were falling
in rainwater, we'd see it in plants dying to rainwater far earlier than in
affects in humans.

"Glyphosate is highly adsorbed on most soils especially those with high
organic content. The compound is so strongly attracted to the soil that little
is expected to leach from the applied area. Microbes are primarily responsible
for the breakdown of the product. The time it takes for half of the product to
break down ranges from 1 to 174 days. Because glyphosate is so tightly bound
to the soil, little is transferred by rain or irrigation water. One estimate
showed less than two percent of the applied chemical lost to runoff (4). The
herbicide could move when attached to soil particles in erosion run-off.
Photodecomposition plays only a minor role in environmental breakdown. In
water, glyphosate is strongly adsorbed to suspended organic and mineral matter
and is broken down primarily by microorganisms also. Its half-life in pond
water ranges from 12 days to 10 weeks."

[http://pmep.cce.cornell.edu/profiles/extoxnet/dienochlor-
gly...](http://pmep.cce.cornell.edu/profiles/extoxnet/dienochlor-
glyphosate/glyphosate-ext.html)

